# Schrift unscharf



## extremolein (29. April 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein ganz großes Problem. Also ich hab eine Photoshopdatei als psd und jpg. Mit Bildern und Text.
Einen Tintenstahler (deskjet) drucker der in Farbe druckt.
Und einen Laserdrucker der nur schwarz weiß druckt.

Ich brauche die Datei in (also ausgedruckt) aber die Schrift ist nicht richtig scharf. 
Drucke ich das ganze bei dem schwarz weiß Drucker aus ist alles gestochen scharf aber halt nicht bunt.
Kann ich irgendetwas an dem "Buntdrucker" einstellen oder in Photoshop was verändern
das ich mit dem Drucker auch den Text scharf bekomme?


Ich hoffe mein anliegen ist halbwegs verständlich verfasst.
Schon mal viel dank!
lg extremo!


----------



## AKrebs70 (29. April 2005)

Hallo,
da es auf deinem Laser scharf zu erkennen ist gehe ich davon aus das es vieleicht an denem Papier liegt.
Papiere werden im Wesentlichen aus aufbereiteten Zellstoffen hergestellt. Wenn die *Oberflächen unbehandelt *sind, dann zieht Tinte in das Papier ein und verbreitet sich entlang der Zellstoff-Fasern unregelmäßig (Löschblatteffekt).


----------



## extremolein (29. April 2005)

nein es ist das selbe Papier. Aber danke für den Tipp.
Worddokumente druckt der Tintenstrahler ohne zu verschmieren ect.
Weitere forschläge?


----------



## Ellie (29. April 2005)

Moin,

was für einen Tintendrucker hast Du denn? Und was ist für dich unscharf?

Es ist normal das die Tinte bei ungeeignetem Papier leicht verläuft, versuch mal ein anderen Papier zu nehmen oder ändere die Druckeinstellungen, manche Druckertreiber bieten da Einstellmöglichkeiten zu den Papiersorten.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------

